# Anyone add glitter to their bath bombs?



## NOLAGal (Mar 26, 2017)

I hope this isn't a stupid question, I looked around  and couldn't find any straight answers.  I've been experimenting with adding biodegradable glitters (from Brambleberry) to the outside of my bath bomb as decorations to try to make them look pretty. 

I've tried mixing the glitter with carrier oil (sweet almond oil) and drizzling it on. I've also put the glitter in the mold before packing. Both ways I can make it look pretty good but both ways when you pick it up a LOT of the glitter comes off on your hands. Is it possible to make the glitter stick to the bath bomb so it looks nice but not come off on your hands while you handle it- just comes off when it is dropped into the water? Possible and any methods to do this or glitter fingers is a price to pay if you want to use it on the outsides of the bath bomb? 

I know I can add the glitter in the  inside or mix with the ingredients to have the glitter show up in the water but that way you don't see it well or at all from a decorative standpoint.

Thanks!!


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 26, 2017)

I have not found a way to glitter the outside without glitter coming off. I've been somewhat successful with a _hint_ of mica, but then I pretty much need to wrap it immediately or it gets on other things. 

You might be able to mix it with something like rubbing alcohol and "paint" it on, but I'm not sure how well it will stay. At that point you might need to reseal it in a clear bath bomb mold and sell it all together with the mold as packaging.


----------



## earlene (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, my grand daughter loves glittery bat bombs. We will be making some again today. Last time we made some was last summer.

We mix it in. The goal is for her to have glitter on her body after the bath and this method works to accomplish that.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 26, 2017)

earlene said:


> Yes, my grand daughter loves glittery bat bombs. We will be making some again today. Last time we made some was last summer.
> 
> We mix it in. The goal is for her to have glitter on her body after the bath and this method works to accomplish that.



You simply mix the glitter in with the baking soda, citric acid, and cornstarch? How much do you add? I find that my glitter tends to become invisible on the outside of the bomb even if it is there in the mix. 

Curiosity abounds!


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 26, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> You simply mix the glitter in with the baking soda, citric acid, and cornstarch? How much do you add? I find that my glitter tends to become invisible on the outside of the bomb even if it is there in the mix.
> 
> Curiosity abounds!



Same here. I can take a pinch of glitter and apply it to the outside of the bath bomb and it looks great and appears pretty thick. I can take 10x as much and mix it in with my dry ingredients and you can barely see any of it on the outside of the bath bomb. 

I am trying to use the glitter for decorative purposes so the bath bomb looks pretty and I do not want a ton of it in my tub. So a little pinch on the outside works great as it makes a pretty looking bath bomb and adds a little to the water when used. If I had to add enough in my dry ingredients when mixing to make it visible on the outside of my bath bomb when used it would be a glitter bomb going off in the tub and a mess! 

Was hoping there was a way to make it stick or "seal it" to the outside of the bath bomb without it getting all over everyone's fingers who pick them up before using them.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 26, 2017)

Maybe you can do a whipped frosting and use the glitter like sprinkles? 

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/foaming-bath-whip-frosting/


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 26, 2017)

The only thing I have found that works is to add the glitter to the mix, and then paint the outside of the bath completely with a mica (solved in 90% alcohol)  I got from NG called diamond dust.  I see If I find a picture of one post it.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 26, 2017)

What about clear melt and pour? Or maybe palm oil flakes would work better. 

Mix $&/$ tons of glitter with the pko and drizzle it on the outside. Maybe dunk the bombs like you would when making fancy chocolates?


----------



## earlene (Mar 27, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> You simply mix the glitter in with the baking soda, citric acid, and cornstarch? How much do you add? I find that my glitter tends to become invisible on the outside of the bomb even if it is there in the mix.
> 
> Curiosity abounds!



Depending on the batch size, and yes I just mix it into the dry ingredients. Today in a 3-cup (of dry ingredints) batch, I measured out about 1 Tablespoon of glitter.


I have not tried it on the outside for decor only.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 27, 2017)

here is a picture of one that is red, and I covered with the diamond dust.  Personally I think there is nothing that would stick glitter to the outside of the bomb.  But maybe if you mix mica with glitter, and alcohol, it might stick.  Here is the picture.  Is of a red heart that was not a success, but you can more or less tell.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 31, 2017)

I guess I'm in the minority.  I never add any glitter, dried herbs or anything like that to my bb's.  I don't want to clean that out of my tub, so I wouldn't do it to anyone else's tub.


----------



## Aobe (Apr 4, 2017)

I put a pinch of soap glitter in the bottom of my mold and then packed in the bath bomb mix, and I wrap my bombs in clear wrap so the glitter stays put.


----------



## earlene (Apr 4, 2017)

The other day in WalMart, I thought of this thread when I noticed liquid glitter glue bottles in the DIY handcraft aisle.  I wondered if using a glitter glue on an already dry bath bomb was a viable option.  I didn't buy any to try it, out though, because I wasn't that curious.  But maybe someone else who has kids already has some of those on hand and wants to test the idea?  I would try it if I had any reason to have liquid glitter glue, but I can't think of any reason to use them for anything else.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 4, 2017)

I never add anything to my bath bombs. I don't want floaty stuff in my tub and I don't think my customers would appreciate it either.  I don't want to have to clean my tub every time a grand baby bathes.


----------



## Aobe (Apr 4, 2017)

The glitter I use doesn't get stuck on our tub or my kids skin, ecxept for maybe a few pieces.  The majority of my BB's don't have glitter, but I've gotten requests from customers for BB's with glitter - so that was my solution.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 2, 2018)

I know this is an old post but have you tried dipping in melted coconut or cocoa butter then using glitter?


----------



## smfone (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ve also heard that either polysorbate-80 or SLSA will help prevent glitter and herbs from sticking to the side of the tub; not sure of precise quantities required (but not too much SLSA is needed). Both are  emulsifiers - plus, SLSA is an organic surfactant (makes oodles of bubbles).


----------

